

Star Wars as Asciimation (animated text) - vog
http://www.asciimation.co.nz/

======
vog
There's also a variant in proper style, i.e. Telnet instead of HTTP:

    
    
      telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl

~~~
fs111
classic!

